# Escambia River



## coldslaker (Aug 12, 2008)

Slipped off Saturday morning with some minnows, fishing was slow, fished for 5 hours, 1 bream, 1 cracker, 10 crappie, 1 catfish.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, looks like a good day. Was the water high or swift?


----------



## coldslaker (Aug 12, 2008)

Water was up a little failry swift, fishing in a big eddy helped.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Great catch, looks like you had a very good day. How was the water temp?

NJD:usaflag


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice catch... I need to catch me some crappie too....


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Those crappie or the best eating fish in the river IMHO... Congrats on a nice stringer full.


----------



## BIGBUCK01 (Jan 5, 2008)

Anybody heard of how the bass fishing is on escambia right now?


----------

